# ,  / > Kenwood >     Kenwood TH-K4AT
Kenwood TH-K4AT
          0,8           
mvd-svyaz@list.ru

----------



----------

:

----------


## Nikolay2010

**

    ?

----------

Nikolay2010

----------



----------

!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## closed

,  - TH-K2A(T).   TM-V71A/E   SM (  )?    - (     ).

----------

